# Maximum wires in a junction Box



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

For the first part of the question, it depends on the depth of the box and if there are any integral cable clamps inside.

As to the rest of the question, it makes no sense. One wire feeding a box with two circuits? Add circuits without exceeding 20A? I don't understand.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I think Guiness book of wold records was 82, just before the house burned down.


----------



## Tcal (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok. Perhaps I've worded this wrong. 

I'll need to measure the box to be sure. It looks like a 4X4X1.5 box. 

From my panel, I have 1 12/2 wire going into the box feeding a bedroom and another small run of 3 outlets. Hence 1 (12/2)wire in, 2 (12/2) wires coming out of the box. Can I add a 3rd (12/2)wire and feed another run of outlets ? 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

If it is a 4x4x1.5in metal box with the clamps external to the box, then yes you can. If the clamps are internal, then three 12/2 is all you can have. You can add a box extension or a plaster ring to increase the volume if you need to.


----------



## buffalonymann (Sep 14, 2007)

why are you installing 20 amp circuits?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

And how can you be out of circuits. What size panel did you install. You should have someone look at how many circuits (home runs) you have installed, you may be very surprized.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Where are you located in CT? I work in the northwest corner....


----------



## Tcal (Aug 16, 2007)

Everyone...

Thanks for the responses. I'm all set.....

Yup. All 20 amp circuits ! Why ? I believe in overkill. I'm building my own house to the extreme in some sitsuations.... and in this sitsuation too. Too many circuits. I know many of them can be combined and I have done that to get where I need. 

Will I ever reach the 20 AMP limit ? I hope not but at least the wiring is there if I ever need it. 

Tom


----------

